# avalanches in CO?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

hi2u said:


> do they happen often in CO or not really? im from South dakota so i have no fen idea about avalanches...


Yes, they happen frequently. Some are rider triggered, others explosive or natural causes. You can see run off zones from the highway that even have slides.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Steep mountains + dry snow = frequent avalanches


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

So are you planning on venturing out to the Rockies or something? I mean a google search could give you all you need to know avalanches in CO., but if you're looking for specific info about boarding and avalanches, you're going to have to give us little more detail.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

if you dont understand them dont tred into their territory. not being a dick, just saying.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes they prevent me from getting to work and other times from getting work.

Two slide paths worth noting, Berthoud Pass RydeNow~


For your reading pleasure:

Accidents: Colorado - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> Accidents: Colorado - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


or displeasure. this should be a rude awakening.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is something else you should think and know about. 

Tree Well & Deep Snow Safety


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are riding at the resorts, avalanches are not really a problem you need to worry about. Tree wells are a bigger risk. If you are planning on riding in the backcountry, then avalanches are a very real threat and Colorado is the most deadly state in regards to avalanche fatalities. We have more here than any other place in North America on average per year. Generally speaking double the deaths of the next closest state. Sure there are seasons Colorado doesn't lead the count, but more often than naught we do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man I'm all for back country population control!


----------

